# Immature husband!



## miserable09 (May 23, 2009)

I don't know why sometimes my husband act like a teen boy. Everytime we have an argument, he will leave the house for weeks and forget at the same he is a father. The other things he will call his family and friends to gossip about me and trust me on this he is a liar, a big time liar. I am so tired of him specially when my kids have to suffer because of daddy immaturity.


----------



## Country Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

I know this one well. It's called the Peter Pan Syndrome. Don't hold your breath!


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

i know this all too well, except mine just throws a fit..he goes and slams the bedroom door then i can hear him flop onto the bed.. sometime he'll just throw somethin across the room or punch the wall..some men just have to have their moment.. i always say theyre PMSing.. lol


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

I call this emotionally stunted. 

Are you happy?

What do you tell your children when he leaves for extended periods of time?


----------



## miserable09 (May 23, 2009)

I did not know that kind of attitude have a name; thanks.

He spent the week in NY because of his job and come home on the week-end. He didn't have to do that but, it's him. Sometimes I told them Daddy have to work or daddy have to travel. I know it's a lie and I don't like that but, I can't tell them the truth because they are not mature enough to understand daddy's stupid behaviors.


----------

